# Hillsong Concert!!!!!



## sweetvi (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be attending my first Hillsong concert in September's in MD (I will drive wherever) . I bought their album live in Miami, and after hearing their music I prayed to God to give me an opportunity to attend one of their concerts!  I'm so excited! I rushed online and purchased the tickets when I heard it advertised on radio!! 

Just imagine.... Several thousand cultures, ethnicities,  denominations coming together as one to praise the Lord...  Breathtaking! 


What about you guys... Anyone has ever attended a concert similar to this? What was the experience? Which one do you plan to or has attended?


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> I will be attending my first Hillsong concert in September's in MD (I will drive wherever) . I bought their album live in Miami, and after hearing their music I prayed to God to give me an opportunity to attend one of their concerts!  I'm so excited! I rushed online and purchased the tickets when I heard it advertised on radio!!
> 
> Just imagine.... Several thousand cultures, ethnicities,  denominations coming together as one to praise the Lord...  Breathtaking!
> 
> ...



  I'm so happy for you.   

and YES!  

Last year on St. Patrick's day, my cousin and I were blessed with tickets to attend the Chris Tomlin concert and it was powerful and so many people of *all ages and cultures and different Churches *were there totally involved with the praise and worship.     

I came home and created a post about it here in the Christian Forum.   One of the blessings was to find out that his wife, who was there singing with him, is Kristy Norkels who has such an annointing.    Prior to the concert, I didn't quite put 2 and 2 together as I had been listening to her songs and they were on his albums, not realizing the connection until that night at the concert.     

I went to work the next day, so filled with the joy of the Lord.   Then I discovered  that one of my bosses was there as well, with his Church and family.    God gave me an instant replay of the joy of that night.  

I wish the very same for you and more.   Hillsong is a wonderful group.  My family loves their music.  

I'll miss this one.   So please enjoy and come back and share your joyful experience.   I praise God for your safe travel and many blessings.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2012)

Here you are sweetvi...  I found the thread sharing my concert experience. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=533715&highlight=chris+tomlin


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Shimmie

You always come through....


----------



## ivyness (Aug 21, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> I'm so happy for you.
> 
> and YES!
> 
> ...



Shimmie I sometimes read your posts and wish I had your faith. You go through life, good and bad and your faith still shines through and keeps you. Your posts just exude JOY. I don't know how you do it but keep being a beacon to numerous ladies on lhcf.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 21, 2012)

I cant wait until I am able to experience a Hillsong Concert.....I have a Pandora station just for them and Jesus Culture.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm also going to the Hillsong concert this fall with a colleague.  I'm learning all the songs on Cornerstone now   Whew!  _I Desire Jesus_ is annointed. I. CAN'T. WAIT.  Getting my voice ready


----------



## DaiseeDay (Aug 22, 2012)

I really really hope I can attend one soon, there was one here last year. 

I've actually never been to a Christian concert, my church is hosting Steven Curtis Chapman soon, but his songs make me cry too much lol


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 22, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'm also going to the Hillsong concert this fall with a colleague.  I'm learning all the songs on Cornerstone now   Whew!  _I Desire Jesus_ is annointed. I. CAN'T. WAIT.  Getting my voice ready [/QUOTE
> 
> You should Google Hillsong live in Miami. From The Inside Out.  This is what true worship is about


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 22, 2012)

Nevermind....  I found it!  This is what started my obsession with them. Enjoy


Hillsong. Live in Miami.  From the Inside Out

http://youtu.be/92QFcpy0XC4


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Thanks Shimmie
> 
> You always come through....



:blowkiss:   

Enjoy your concert and the memories of it.   It's nothing like being in the presence of so many people praising and worshipping God in songs of praise.    

FYI:  I am one who avoids 'crowds' whenever possible.  However, I had no problem at all being in the midst of so many worhippers.  It was so different than the crowds that I so often avoid otherwise.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2012)

ivyness said:


> Shimmie I sometimes read your posts and wish I had your faith. You go through life, good and bad and your faith still shines through and keeps you. Your posts just exude JOY. I don't know how you do it but keep being a beacon to numerous ladies on lhcf.



  You must be a 'sweetheart'.. it's obvious that you've missed the posts where I'm fussing folks out...    :blush3:

I thank God for the love that you choose to see in others and not their faults.  I mean this from my heart.    God bless you, beyond words and dreams which shall be a reality in your life for always.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 26, 2012)

I am a Hillsong fan as well, I listen on my way everyday. However, I am not a total fan some of their music is way out there for me so I will pass on the concerts, but be blessed and have a wonderful time fellowshipping with others. its going to be a great experience, I wrote to Darlene years ago and she actually wrote me back and sent me an email it helped me so much. my favorites is worthy is the lamb, exceeding joy, made me glad, Jesus You gave it all, Jesus you're all I need. My absolute favorites, I love so many but these I am always leaning on.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow you're so lucky!! Have fun!
I checked their tour schedule and didn't see any future tours in my area.


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 26, 2012)

BostonMaria They're coming to Boston on September 12 at BU's Agganis Arena.

http://calendar.boston.com/boston_ma/events/show/270288867-hillsong


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 26, 2012)

fifi134 said:


> @BostonMaria They're coming to Boston on September 12 at BU's Agganis Arena.
> 
> http://calendar.boston.com/boston_ma/events/show/270288867-hillsong



No way!!! I'm a BU Alumni. They better give me a discount LOL 
thanks for telling me!


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 26, 2012)

BostonMaria No problem.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 14, 2012)

OMG, the Hillsong Concert was AMAZING!!!  Praise God!  I got there 20 minutes before the door opened and there was a line out the door.  People were running to get a good seat when they started letting people in.  I got amazing seats near the front.  People even drove from out of town for this event.  

The night was unreal.  All races, all denominations, all ages, lifting up their hands to praise God.  At some points, I just looked around and saw the expressions of joy and love on people's faces.  I know people act like this at secular concerts but tonight we were singing for the King of Kings, Jesus!  Everyone was so happy and live.    There was no cursing, alcohol, etc.  It was truly a night of pure and wholesome fun.

I was on my feet the whole night.    At one point, one of the singers onstage wiped away tears from his eyes because he was overcome by the crowd.  For those who have never been to this kind of concert, they had the lyrics on the screen so you could sing along even if you didn't know the song.  There were about 3 songs I didn't recognize but with the lyrics, I could follow along.  They also flashed images on the screen like the cross.

Next year (October 2013) they are doing a conference in NY, Dallas and LA and I may just go.  I already downloaded the Cornerstone album but I will be buying some of their earlier albums in support.  God bless Hillsong for coming up with this idea to tour the world with concerts lifting up the name of Jesus.  

I see I'm going to have to stalk the Christian music circuit to find future concerts like this.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> OMG, the Hillsong Concert was AMAZING!!!  Praise God!  I got there 20 minutes before the door opened and there was a line out the door.  People were running to get a good seat when they started letting people in.  I got amazing seats near the front.  People even drove from out of town for this event.
> 
> The night was unreal.  All races, all denominations, all ages, lifting up their hands to praise God.  At some points, I just looked around and saw the expressions of joy and love on people's faces.  I know people act like this at secular concerts but tonight we were singing for the King of Kings, Jesus!  Everyone was so happy and live.    There was no cursing, alcohol, etc.  It was truly a night of pure and wholesome fun.
> 
> ...



Belle Du Jour...

   So happy that you were blessed.   You come away from these concerts feeling so full of joy and the presence of God is flowing all around you.   

I'll never forget the Chris Tomlin concert; it was awesome from beginning to end.   Being able to come back to share this experience with those of 'like-precious-faith', (those who understand), makes the experience all the more joyful.     

I'll never forget going to work the next morning, refreshed (not tired or sleepy or sluggish from being out late), but just full of God's joy.   Then to discover that one of my bosses was right there at the same concert and what a joy it was being able to talk with him and my other co-workers about how wonderful it was and to share the experience all over again, _in replay_.    

I love living for Jesus.     It's nothing like it.   I know you and others here feel the very same way.     Jesus is the reason for living... what a joy to have and to share in this life...the love of Jesus Christ, our Lord.   

God bless you, _'Lady Belle'...  _I'm so happy for you.   I thank God for blessing you with your very desire to attend even more joyous occasions of worship in more ways than you could ever ask or think.    God loves you and wants to make you happy, for surely you have brought much joy to His heart just by being you.


----------



## Laela (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad to hear you had such a blessed time with other believers, Belle Du Jour!


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 14, 2012)

It was amazingggggg for me as well

They played alot of new songs but some oldies and goodies.  My favorites were Mighty to Save and everlasting.  The pastor had an Altar call which many people got saved so it was beautiful and I am blessed to have been there.  I was standing next to a father and his eight years old daughter and she was just screaming and praising God..so cute!


I've always prayed to attend their concerts and God made it happen. I feel so blessed...


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 14, 2012)

Your enthusiasm makes me want to go to their concert. It is good to be and makes one even gladder when you are not an outsider looking in, but an actual believer. 

Were people slain in the Spirit? Just curious...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> It was amazingggggg for me as well
> 
> They played alot of new songs but some oldies and goodies.  My favorites were Mighty to Save and everlasting.  The pastor had an Altar call which many people got saved so it was beautiful and I am blessed to have been there.  I was standing next to a father and his eight years old daughter and she was just screaming and praising God..so cute!
> 
> ...



These pictures are 'AMAZING'.... Super Amazing


----------



## gn1g (Sep 15, 2012)

I love hillsong!  I started with Simply Darlene and her "shout to the Lord".  I don't care what nobody say, not trying to start nothing , when I need a breakthrough I can always bank on other cultures worship.  There are a few good AA worship cds but it seems to me that the other cultures sing as unto the Lord.  Not so much a competiton thing.


----------



## FrazzledFraggle (Sep 15, 2012)

Love them! I'm going to see when they will be near me.


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 15, 2012)

gn1g

I am in total agreement.  I feel like they were there for worship and not competition and were all dressed casual.

Nice Lady

No slain in spirit from what I can see but many tears and shouting and singing along with the group. I saw many jumping and shouting which is funny especially coming from middle age to older people.  Oh and I saw some cuties...so the devil is a liar when he has us thinking that there are no good attractive god fearing men! Just be patient and wait on God


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> gn1g
> 
> I am in total agreement.  I feel like they were there for worship and not competition and were all dressed casual.
> 
> ...



Why are you bringing up men? Sis, should I being praying for you to meet your Boaz? Are you hiding something? Well, keep occupied in the meantime...


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 15, 2012)

LOL. Oh no this wasn't for you per say...  Just had to put it out there.  Trust me... I'm keeping occupied lol


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> LOL. Oh no this wasn't for you per say...  Just had to put it out there.  Trust me... I'm keeping occupied lol


 
LOL


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 15, 2012)

But If I'm going to comment of the beauty of his worship... I might as well note on the beauty of his creation!  LOL. Let me stop... I recommend everyone going to at least one of. Hillsong concerts.. You won't regret it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> It was amazingggggg for me as well
> 
> They played alot of new songs but some oldies and goodies.  My favorites were Mighty to Save and everlasting.  The pastor had an Altar call which many people got saved so it was beautiful and I am blessed to have been there.  I was standing next to a father and his eight years old daughter and she was just screaming and praising God..so cute!
> 
> ...


Wonderful!  Love to see the saints all together in one accord!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 15, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Oh and I saw some cuties...so the devil is a liar when he has us thinking that there are no good attractive god fearing men! Just be patient and wait on God



  I thought I was the only one noticing the good looking Christian men.  



Lemme stop, a man who can lift up his hands to heaven is beautiful to behold.


----------

